# Two days Special, GHRP 6, as low as $12 per vial, New Batch, 99.49% purity



## LabpeRep (Aug 11, 2012)

*Two days Special, GHRP 6, as low as $12 per vial, New Batch, 99.49% purity** 
*

MS & HPLC REPORTS:


BATCHPURITYMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120730-L55275799.49%MSHPLC

Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5  business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.
                 Sincerely,
    Labpe Chemicals


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Aug 11, 2012)

I was just debating on whether or not to run ghrp-6 and I just decided to pull the trigger.


----------



## danlong (Aug 12, 2012)

Amazing price,want to try it!


----------



## grootfac (Aug 13, 2012)

it's worth to have a try,Labpe is perfect for me and they provide the best quality products,love them!


----------



## JonP (Aug 13, 2012)

Glad to hear this, labpe is the beat.


----------



## icecube789 (Aug 14, 2012)

Great GHRP-6!

I like this company,together with their products.


----------



## Direxy (Aug 15, 2012)

I have made several orders with this company.GHRP-6 was included.


----------



## ripsid (Aug 15, 2012)

I have made several orders with this company.GHRP-6 was included,that's great!


----------



## nertrue (Aug 16, 2012)

The reports are very  authoritative.


----------



## savalacad (Aug 17, 2012)

the product seems to work well


----------



## GEZA (Aug 17, 2012)

I have ordered from them several times in the past and the level of service is excellent!


----------



## Kingsli (Aug 20, 2012)

So kind.Is there any other products on sale?


----------



## mooner (Aug 21, 2012)

Great!


----------



## Nivek (Aug 22, 2012)

bump


----------



## Shrimpy (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow,love it!


----------



## Redoo (Aug 25, 2012)

Great Labpe!


----------



## sovocool (Aug 26, 2012)

The reports are so professional!


----------



## kogen (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## kogen (Aug 27, 2012)

Glad to see this.


----------



## kogen (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## hulklion (Aug 27, 2012)

bump


----------



## emitecaps (Aug 27, 2012)

Wtf is it with all these low post count, 2012 join dates, posting one sentence broken english replies in labpe threads across various boards?


----------

